

I need DEV for design collab & feedback webapp, already got more than 450members - benpixel

Hello everyone,<p>Eval is web app that I and my friend Haris built in few days for Forrst app contest and we definitely found a lot of people interested in using it. We got around 450 members registered in first week.
After few days I was forced to pause it because Haris had too much client work and he is leading a web design company of 10 people so that was impossible.<p>My idea is to build a simple and nice looking system for sharing designs and getting feedback on them.<p>http://www.geteval.com<p>Current (and very bad) design:<p>Stream: http://cl.ly/d5c69c453802fe169eea<p>New eval: http://cl.ly/d8337861dd38c1021b12<p>Circles: http://cl.ly/84a746f63b9d83d616b1<p>Logout: http://cl.ly/b2aafa4cf4d7f15ae8da<p>I'm a bit embarrassed with this crappy looking designs but we were just trying to finish it as soon as possible since it was for a contest. It was something like a pivot and I think it validated.<p>If you are interested and would like to know more details, please e-mail me on: ben(at)benpixel.com<p>Don't forget to include some links to your work and basic biography in few paragraphs, or just link to your site.
======
benpixel
\--_Clickable links:_--

<http://www.geteval.com>

Current design:

Stream: <http://cl.ly/d5c69c453802fe169eea>

New eval: <http://cl.ly/d8337861dd38c1021b12>

Circles: <http://cl.ly/84a746f63b9d83d616b1>

Logout: <http://cl.ly/b2aafa4cf4d7f15ae8da>

------
boundlessdreamz
Frankly I loved the design. Neat and minimalist. I was expecting something
really bad and was pleasantly surprised. If this is what you call, I'm very
curious to know what you call good :) Your target market may appreciate a more
jazzy design though.

~~~
benpixel
thanks! For design that was made in few days it definitely looks and works
good but for something serious it's really bad :)

------
rrrhys
I'd be happy if mine looked anything like that :)

------
benpixel
Still looking for developer...

------
bmelton
My email address is in my profile - I'd email you, but I couldn't find your
contact info.

I'd love to help, but I have a ton of questions about what sort of help you
need exactly, and what's already in place.

~~~
benpixel
It's coded in PHP/MYSQL using custom framework. New developer would probably
rewrite it all because I know how hard is to work around other people's code.
We made that basic version in few days so I believe rewriting that is not a
problem.

ben(at)benpixel.com is my e-mail

~~~
bmelton
Email sent.

